# Travelling to Spain in Winter Months ?



## smarti (Sep 22, 2008)

We are thinking of travelling to Spain for a month or so for the winter months. We have travelled for a month in France but this will be our first venture travelling in Spain.
We were thinking of heading towards Marbella but interested in hearing about your thoughts on best areas we have a 24 ft motorhome along with a tow car.
If anyone has any information we may help us regarding best route, campsites and just general info including the best area for warm weather we would be very grateful.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Try the coast east of Malaga to Motril cheaper and more Spanish than Marbella etc.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

On route, driving south in Andalucia try, Camping el Cantal in Mojacar, quite basis but a good beach location near all amenities. Also in Mojacar is a quieter pretty site is Camping El Quinto, just at the bottom of the old whitewashed village. 

Camping Don Cactus good for larger units and having the car would be handy as you can easily visit Granada or Salobrena both nice to see.

In Marbella itself is Camping Marbella, a large site with good sized plots near the beach and very well run, a lot of Spanish permanents which other people have commented on but I personally prefer this one to the nearby Los Pinos which I found a bit too "Brits Abroad".

Up in the hills is Monte Parc near to Alhaurin Grande, quite pretty and the town of Alhaurin is lovely but a bit of a drag up in the hills and my only experience there in January was not hot water in the showers for the 4 days I was there so left a bit of a bad taste but am sure it isn't always the case!!

For info the Costa Almeria has dryer weather than the Costa de Sol or Costa Tropical, although this year we have had a lot more rain than usual, but still not as much as the other costas.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

I am sure that you have an ASCI card for reducing the camping costs or will be free camping. As far as the route goes (are you driving through France or Brittany Ferries from UK to Santander -P&O will have stopped by the time you want to go -September 2010 is the last P&O ferry to Bilbao.

Of the routes through Spain we have been the Madrid route (take the toll road as Madrid can be a nightmare) then Granada and down to the coast. An alternative and far cheaper is the route through Salamanca and Seville which avoids Madrid and takes you through some stunning mountain scenery. It was the same distance as the first route but cost just €5.20 in tolls.

Loads of information and camp sites on the forum

Rob


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Mojacar is well worth the stop because there is a spanish supermarket, a 'Mr UK' shop with bacon and all the things you might miss when in Spain and a large Ferreteria to supply all the things you need to mend the van, but the place I would head for is the Cabo de Gata regional park, which is nothing like the rest of Anadalucia, has some good camp sites (our favourite is at Las Negras) and is _normally_ the driest place in Europe. This winter was the wettest for 60 years!

P&L


----------

